# Rip de DVD guide

## -JeaN-

Bon, gentoo est un système super optimisé au niveau performances entre autres, et autant en profiter pour utiliser des applications qui exploiteront cette particularité.

Donc je suis en vois de reinstaller Gentoo ( j'avais déjà installé une version précédement ) et je compte m'en servir pour ripper des DVD efficacement, car windows est dépassé à mon avis sur ce niveau.

Est-ce qu'une personne s'y connaissant fort dans le sujet ( dvdrip, inclusion de sous-titres, ogg/mp3vbr pour le son, divx pro encoding(?) ) pourrait faire un guide définitif ?

Je peux m'occuper de la traduction, et si ce thread ne donne rien, je poserais la question sur le forum multimédia anglais .. Mais pour ma compréhension ce serait plus simple en français quand même   :Wink: 

Vu je suis sur que beaucoup sont intéréssés par le rip de DVD, même un bout d'information peut etre utile !

Merci d'avance !

----------

## crevette

voici un bon lien et en français dans le texte en plus.

on dit merci qui?????      :Wink: 

http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/fr/single/index.html

----------

## -JeaN-

 *crevette wrote:*   

> voici un bon lien et en français dans le texte en plus.
> 
> on dit merci qui?????     
> 
> http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/fr/single/index.html

 

Voila un lien comme on en aimerait en voir plus souvent  :Wink: 

T'en as pas d'autre sous le coude, histoire de.. ?  :Smile: 

Merci en tout cas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

oui effectivement il est vraiment bien ce guide, merci pour le lien vais faire passer à des potes !

----------

## Lefungus

Malheureusement, windows est loin d'être dépassé en ce qui concerne l'édition vidéo. 

Car à ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'équivalent au combo Avisynth-VirtualDub.

Mais bon, je viens d'aller voir le lien qui a été donné, avidemux se voudrait un équivalent de virtualdub. Le screenshot de configuration du codec xvid m'a l'air trés sommaire tout de même

----------

## -JeaN-

 *Lefungus wrote:*   

> Malheureusement, windows est loin d'être dépassé en ce qui concerne l'édition vidéo. 
> 
> Car à ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'équivalent au combo Avisynth-VirtualDub.
> 
> Mais bon, je viens d'aller voir le lien qui a été donné, avidemux se voudrait un équivalent de virtualdub. Le screenshot de configuration du codec xvid m'a l'air trés sommaire tout de même

 

 :Embarassed:  Je voulais dire que Windows était dépassé au niveau optimisations et performances  :Mr. Green: 

Il est vrai que VirtualDub, Avisynth, GordianKnot ou Graphedit sont vraiment très puissants, mais je suis sûr que leur puissances serait plus à profis sous linux ( et pourquoi pas notre distribution favorite Gentoo ?  :Wink:  )

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

C'est vrai que sous Windows, ça prends du temps de ripper.

En même temps est ce que le gain est vraiment important sous Linux (si c'est genre pour gagner 10 minutes sur 8 heures d'encodage, je vois pas trop l'intérêt...)?

----------

## -JeaN-

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que sous Windows, ça prends du temps de ripper.
> 
> En même temps est ce que le gain est vraiment important sous Linux (si c'est genre pour gagner 10 minutes sur 8 heures d'encodage, je vois pas trop l'intérêt...)?

 

Le temps pour ripper et encoder un DVD en DivX est divisé en plusieurs étapes, rip des vobs, decryptage, puis encodage son / video ( parfois 2 pass ) et eventuellement découpe de l'avi.

Donc je dirais que tu gagnes beaucoup plus que 10 minutes, étant donné que les étapes sont nombreuses, donc les optimisations que linux apporte sont multipliées.

Je n'ai pas encore fait de test, ce week end j'aurais gentoo fonctionnel et je pourrais faire des comparaisons avec Xvid surtout, vu que c'est le codec du moment.

En plus je pense que ça peut etre possible de faire des scripts pour faire tout cela automatiquement dès l'insertion du DVD, d'ailleurs est-ce que quelqu'un aurait des scripts de ce style à fournir ?  :Shocked:  Ce serait top !

----------

## DuF

Je crois que tout le monde compte sur toi pour les scripts  :Wink: 

Mais sinon il me semble qu'il y avait une FAQ très complète avec prise en charge à partir de l'insertion du DVD dans le lecteur, il me semble que ct sur un forum comme hardware.fr ou peut être un autre, mais un forum français (si c pas hardware.fr, c peut être sur presence-pc ou clubic).

J'ai même retrouvé le lien => http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php3?post=18446&cat=11&config=&interface=&cache=cache&sondage=&owntopic=&p=1&trash=&subcat=

----------

## -JeaN-

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Je crois que tout le monde compte sur toi pour les scripts 

 

Ah bon ???????? Coooooool j'ai enfin trouvé le moyen de devenir riche  :Very Happy:  Je rigole  :Wink: 

Ben jveux bien essayer, mais mes skills en script sont limitées, je pense pas pouvoir rivaliser avec ceux pour qui ce type de script puisse paraitre "facile"  :Sad:  Je suis pas un guru, et encore moins sous linux, c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle j'ai lancé ce thread  :Wink: 

Il y a pleins de parametres à prendre en compte pour faire un tel script  :Confused:  Si jamais je m'investissais dedans, je prendrais 1 mois pour en faire un, et encore il serait pas terrible  :Sad: 

----------

## -JeaN-

Voila un script intéressant ( trouvé sur le lien de DuF ) : http://tuxrip.free.fr/tuxrip067

Euhm je crois que j'ai été plutot optimiste en disant que je pouvais faire un tel script en un mois  :Shocked:  LoL

Merci pour le lien DuF  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

oué lol un mois ça aurait été jouable :p

sinon j'allais effectivement posté le lien vers la maison de tuxrip : http://tuxrip.free.fr/

Enfin bon ça a l'air bien, ça gère les sous titres aussi, tout à l'air pas mal automatisé, ça a l'air d'être vraiment pas mal du tout...

Et y a pas de quoi  :Wink: 

NB : Sinon je confirme juste que le xvid est le codec du moment et je trouve que c'est le mieux, déjà au niveau de la licence, mais aussi qualité d'image/espace disque. Je ne peux que t'encourager à l'utiliser  :Smile: 

----------

## -JeaN-

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NB : Sinon je confirme juste que le xvid est le codec du moment et je trouve que c'est le mieux, déjà au niveau de la licence, mais aussi qualité d'image/espace disque. Je ne peux que t'encourager à l'utiliser 

 

Ah j'ai une question, peut etre que tu pourras y répondre : Voila j'ai encodé un DVD en DivX ( les bonus d'Amélie Poulain pour un pote pour l'info ) sous windows ( j'ai pas encore gentoo  :Sad:  ) et il s'est passé un truc bizarre :

A chaque fois que l'écran devenait noir, l'image devenait très pixélisée. Du coup à un moment, il y a une séquence où on voit des images fixes à la queue-leu-leu et avec une image noire entre chaque, mais du coup c'est pixélisé à chaque fois, tu saurais pas quelle est la fonction que j'ai eu le malheur d'activer pour avoir un tel résultat ?  :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

ça fait des lustres que j'ai pas encoder, j'ai du m'arrêter au divx3 ou un truc dans le genre.

Quand j'avais ce genre de symptomes, c'est que j'utilisais un type de compression approprié pour les images dynamiques alors que ct des images dynamiques qui étaient encodées. Et ça ça marche très mal, par exemple sur les crédits en fin de film, à l'époque ça dépendant du choix entre VBR et CBR, mais maintenant je ne sais pas trop, faudrait plus demander sur des endroits spécialisés dans l'encodage  :Smile: 

----------

## -JeaN-

 *DuF wrote:*   

> ça fait des lustres que j'ai pas encoder, j'ai du m'arrêter au divx3 ou un truc dans le genre.
> 
> Quand j'avais ce genre de symptomes, c'est que j'utilisais un type de compression approprié pour les images dynamiques alors que ct des images dynamiques qui étaient encodées. Et ça ça marche très mal, par exemple sur les crédits en fin de film, à l'époque ça dépendant du choix entre VBR et CBR, mais maintenant je ne sais pas trop, faudrait plus demander sur des endroits spécialisés dans l'encodage 

 

Merci pour l'info, j'irais faire une recherche ce soir  :Smile: 

----------

## kraaij

Personellement, je conseille tout le monde d'utiliser mencoder, de mplayer. Le 2-pass encoding genere vraiment des divx de tres tres bonne qualite! 

C'est "command line" mais bon, il n'y a rien de meilleur.

J'ai un petit script qui me rip un dvd sans problemes....  :Smile: 

A+,

Anton.

----------

## -JeaN-

 *kraaij wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai un petit script qui me rip un dvd sans problemes.... 
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  Ce serait cool que tu puisses nous fournir ce petit script  :Wink: 

Histoire de rendre heureux les n00b comme moi  :Very Happy:  hehe

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *kraaij wrote:*   

> J'ai un petit script qui me rip un dvd sans problemes.... 
> 
> 

 

Et y gère le cropping ton script   :Wink: 

Pour ma part je fais sous Win pour l'encodage, je laisse tourner l'ordi la nuit de toute façon.

----------

## DuF

A mon avis c pas le script qui le gère mais transcode !

----------

## kraaij

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce serait cool que tu puisses nous fournir ce petit script
> 
> 

 

Pas de probleme. En faite je l'ai deja fourni dans le forum anglais: visitez:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26907&highlight=

Vous y trouverez le script. C'est pas trop dur, suffit de mettre les variables au debut et le faire tourner. le 3-pass encoding n'est pas encore implemente. Le script ne detecte pas les crop settings, mais il est possible avec l'option -cropdetect de mencoder ou mplayer d'avoir le setting. Suffit apres d'ajouter -crop:XxY ou qq dans ce genre (voir la doc, je ne me rappele plus) Personellement, je n'utilise jamais le cropping. 

Amuser vous avec, j'espere que cela fonctionne pour vous. Sinon, poste le probleme, et on verra si je peux vous aider...

Anton.

----------

## Arcord

Je n'y connais pas grand-chose au rip de dvd (que ce soit sous Windows ou Linux), mais tu peux jeter un oeil à ce topic d'un forum français:

http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php3?post=18446&cat=11&config=&interface=&cache=cache&sondage=&owntopic=&p=2&trash=&subcat=

----------

